# What product to protect raw aluminium castings?



## Devilman

As above really, what can I put on raw aluminium to protect from furring up. The castings are as new atm so no restoration needed.
Thanks
Dm


----------



## J306TD

Devilman said:


> As above really, what can I put on raw aluminium to protect from furring up. The castings are as new atm so no restoration needed.
> Thanks
> Dm


What are you looking to protect? I work for a aluminium die casting company. Even 72 hours in damp conditions can be enough for them to loose their look

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Surrey Sam

I wonder if Bilt Hambers Atom Mac would work on aluminium?


----------



## Devilman

J306TD said:


> What are you looking to protect? I work for a aluminium die casting company. Even 72 hours in damp conditions can be enough for them to loose their look
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Hey,
Just all the aluminium parts in the engine bay.
Thanks 
Dm


----------



## J306TD

Devilman said:


> Hey,
> Just all the aluminium parts in the engine bay.
> Thanks
> Dm


Aluminium can be painted with heat resistant paint. Or do you want to leave an original finish?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## rubberducky1957

Also interested in this. How about Bilt Hamber Auto Balm. Never used it but it's supposed to leave a durable anti corrosion/oxidation layer on exposed metal.


----------



## Devilman

J306TD said:


> Aluminium can be painted with heat resistant paint. Or do you want to leave an original finish?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Ideally the parts should look untreated, so painting is not a option.
Cheers
Dn


----------



## zxrsteve

Would ACF50 be any good


----------



## ttc6

How about a ceramic coating? I've been led to believe that this is a good solution for brake discs, keen to try it out.

Edit: the bell part not the braking surface!


----------



## Alan W

ttc6 said:


> Edit: the bell part not the braking surface!


Like your reason for the Edit: 

(*Moron*) :lol:

Alan W


----------



## virgiltracey

I also thought of ACF50, protected the metal on my motorbike for years with this.


----------



## RaceGlazer

Race Glaze JetLaq - heat resistant, clear, spray on, water resistant. Made for the job.

http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care-exterior/metal-chrome/race-glaze-jet-laq-non-paint-laquer/


----------

